# Irish families moving to melbourne



## Cavan family (May 24, 2011)

Hi there would luv to hear from families that have or that are going to move to OZ Melbourne area as we are hoping to be moving over by sept oct time, as my husband is out there at moment trying to find sponsorship so all is going good for him so far, we have two kids 4 and 6 months girl and boy, it's a big move for us but we so sick and fed up of ireland and want a better life for our two little ones. 

It's a scary move we excited but very nervous too so would really love to hear from families that would be living in Melbourne. Hope to hear from some obe soon xxx


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry not in Melbourne but moved to Sydney as a family (from the UK) over a year ago and are very happy with our move. It's the perfect lifestyle for your little ones. Good luck with your plans!


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

Hi

We are from Louth and I'm just waiting on a job offer, hopefully I'll know this week if we are going or not. If I get it the visa should only take 6 weeks.

We also have a 2 year old daughter and we will be moving to the melbourne area. We haven't a clue which part to rent in yet, we change our mind daily. 

I'm just in limbo at the moment, fed up researching houses in case this offer doesn't come in.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Angel_07 said:


> I'm just in limbo at the moment, fed up researching houses in case this offer doesn't come in.


Unfortunately most of us have been in that situation at some time or another - whether it's waiting on a visa or a job. All I say is that for us it was worth the wait and frustration!

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Cavan family (May 24, 2011)

Angel_07 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are from Louth and I'm just waiting on a job offer, hopefully I'll know this week if we are going or not. If I get it the visa should only take 6 weeks.
> 
> ...



Hi angel

Hope u get your job offer and that u get to make your big move, if u both make it. Over it would be lovely to be able to meet up as we also will be in Melbourne. At the moment my husband is right on the city he living across from Darling park which he said is lovely, but we will be looking to live alittle bit out of city but not to far as he will be working in city or around it. I will keep u up dated with our progress, and I will send you on a list of good places to live as my cuz lives there and he knows all the good places so chat soon


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

Cavan family said:


> Hi angel
> 
> Hope u get your job offer and that u get to make your big move, if u both make it. Over it would be lovely to be able to meet up as we also will be in Melbourne. At the moment my husband is right on the city he living across from Darling park which he said is lovely, but we will be looking to live alittle bit out of city but not to far as he will be working in city or around it. I will keep u up dated with our progress, and I will send you on a list of good places to live as my cuz lives there and he knows all the good places so chat soon


I really hope I hear somthing soon too! It would be great if you could send me any informtation on places to live. I'll be working on Collins St in Melbourne if I get the job. So I've been looking at places close to bus and train stations as we'll probably have no car over there for a while.

My Husband will be leaving the army and has no job to go to over there so thats really worrying me at the moment. We'll have to look at day care first so he can start job hunting.

We had someone out looking at our house and ready to rent it out so that'll cover the mortgage. I still have another loan to pay but I can do that on my wages. Have my car up for sale too but not getting any calls on it. Its actualy a CN reg so if you know anyone looking for a 07 Saab let me know 

I'll meet up over there no problem! 
I'll post back with any developements on the job offer - keep us posted on your journey too


----------



## boriswa (May 16, 2011)

Best of luck with the move - we are also an irish family looking to make the move - but we are looking at the west coast. Have visited Melboune - really liked it !!

Best of luck


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

From India, moving to MELBOURNE this June, will be there on 16th morning


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

Hope you got the job!!!! If hubby is out job hunting, the best financial option for child care is what is called "Family Day Care" and it is run by the local councils. It is care that someone is doing in their home and they are limited in the number of children they can take, max. 5. They are well screened by the authorities before they can become a Care Giver. You get to go and meet them in the surroundings that your child will be in and you make the decision if you want them to go there or not. If for any reason you don't like the person or the surroundings, you let the council know and they will find another Carer for you to go and "interview" and so on untill you find someone that you feel comfortable with. It is so much more intimate than a large child care centre. I used the service for 3 of my girls and was so happy with it, once I found the Carer that I liked. The cost is a fraction of what you pay to a large day care centre. If you are here on a permanent basis, dependant on your income, you may be eligable for Child Care subsidy. That is assessed and claimed from Centrelink, the equivalent of DSS. With regards to where to live, Melbourne and its suburbs are very far reaching and distance is nothing here compared with UK. It is quite normal for people to travel 35k to work each day and the transport system supports that. Coming from the UK myself, it took a while for me to adjust to the fact that what we looked upon as a long way in UK is nothing here, but it does take time. There are some suburbs of Melbourne that are better than others and some that you are better off avoiding, especially if you have children. As with everywhere, there is good and bad. If I can be of any help, just ask!!


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

Hi

Quick update - I got the job!! Just waiting on offical start dates and the Visa process will begin.

My3152 - that childcare option sounds really good. Do they have this in every subburb? 

I am back house hunting today again and I really don't know which places to look. I want to be close to a train station as I will be travelling to the CBD every day but I don't want to be on a train for 1.5hours. 

CavanFamily - where are you planning on moving? And when? Would love to meet up with you if at all possible? 

anj1976- good luck on the move!!

boriswa - hope your move to the west goes well.


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

I think Family Day Care is run by most councils, but you would need to check with the specific council that will be relevent to you. That of course you will not know till you decide where you are going to live. VICIOUS CIRCLE!! Living in Melbourne CBD is not, in my humble opinion, the way to go for families. You will also pay more in rent the closer you are to CBD. There is very much a East v West culture in Melbourne. Those in the SE suburbs will say they would never live in the Western suburbs and yet the Prime Ministers home was in the Western suburbs before she was elected. I think it comes down to personal opinion. I have mine and will happily give it if requested by PM as I don't want to offend anyone. Outer suburbs are quite well serviced by the tram/train network and it is a quicker way to get to CBD than by driving during peak hours and cheaper too, given the parking fees. In Oz you need a car. Everything is so much further than back home. It is nothing to travel 40k to work, but in UK that is a distance. The roads here are big and wide and even with a good transport system, you really need a car, even if it is to just get you to the train/bus station, otherwise you are really going to limit yourself as to where you can look for a home. Melbourne is a BIG place and most people do not live or work in CBD. I found it daunting when we first arrived here but as soon as we got a car, we became independant and all of a sudden things were easier, work, schools, shops etc. It is a hell of a move to start with without adding any extra pressure on to it that you may be able to avoid. I thought that other than the weather, life in Oz would be much the same as at home, its not, so prepare yourselves for a big culture shock. If you don't have family or close friends here to be able to set things up for you before you get here, try to make things as easy on your self as you can and a car will deffinately make things easier!!


----------



## Fiona46 (May 30, 2011)

Cavan family said:


> Hi there would luv to hear from families that have or that are going to move to OZ Melbourne area as we are hoping to be moving over by sept oct time, as my husband is out there at moment trying to find sponsorship so all is going good for him so far, we have two kids 4 and 6 months girl and boy, it's a big move for us but we so sick and fed up of ireland and want a better life for our two little ones.
> 
> It's a scary move we excited but very nervous too so would really love to hear from families that would be living in Melbourne. Hope to hear from some obe soon xxx


Hi there, have just joined this forum after moving all our family to Melbourne in Jan 08. I am desperate to meet some Irish people!! We are living in the south eastern suburbs of the city. It is a monumental move to emigrate out here I think, we have two kids, girl six and boy nearly four. We have bought our own house and our six year old is well settled in school - I'm not working, so its hard to meet people. My husband is a carpenter/builder and has his own business here. Things had started to slow down a little before we left and we were very lucky to sell our house. I was back last year for a flying visit and couldnt believe the change in the place. Still, the homesickness doesnt really go away, you just have to deal with it. We are glad we made the move though. We arrived in Melbourne to a 40 degree day with a roaring baby, no sleep and lots of tears!! Best of luck with all your plans


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

Fiona46 said:


> Hi there, have just joined this forum after moving all our family to Melbourne in Jan 08. I am desperate to meet some Irish people!! We are living in the south eastern suburbs of the city. It is a monumental move to emigrate out here I think, we have two kids, girl six and boy nearly four. We have bought our own house and our six year old is well settled in school - I'm not working, so its hard to meet people. My husband is a carpenter/builder and has his own business here. Things had started to slow down a little before we left and we were very lucky to sell our house. I was back last year for a flying visit and couldnt believe the change in the place. Still, the homesickness doesnt really go away, you just have to deal with it. We are glad we made the move though. We arrived in Melbourne to a 40 degree day with a roaring baby, no sleep and lots of tears!! Best of luck with all your plans


Hi, I am not from Ireland, but I have Irish blood in me, does that count???? I too emigrated here, but a fair while ago now and I too am in the SE suburbs of Melbourne. I know exactly what you mean about being homesick, as I still am after many years. It is easier I think in some respects for the children to settle in, especially if they are young. It is good to hear your husband has been able to set up his own business. I may be in need of a builder/carpenter. What business name does he use? There is a club that I have heard of but never attended that is out our way somewhere that is for folk from back home but I can't recall the name at moment. Will do some investigation for you. :ranger:


----------



## Fiona46 (May 30, 2011)

my3152 said:


> Hi, I am not from Ireland, but I have Irish blood in me, does that count???? I too emigrated here, but a fair while ago now and I too am in the SE suburbs of Melbourne. I know exactly what you mean about being homesick, as I still am after many years. It is easier I think in some respects for the children to settle in, especially if they are young. It is good to hear your husband has been able to set up his own business. I may be in need of a builder/carpenter. What business name does he use? There is a club that I have heard of but never attended that is out our way somewhere that is for folk from back home but I can't recall the name at moment. Will do some investigation for you. :ranger:


Hi there, well I think a lot of the world's population has some Irish blood so it does count! Hubbie doing mainly civil work, did the domestic side of it when he first came here and found it too competitive so does little or none of it now. He is very busy thankfully. Works away sometimes which is hard, but thats life when your running a business. Considered sending our daughter to Irish dancing classes, firstly to get her acquainted with something Irish and secondly in the attempt to meet some Irish people. Unfortunately, she decided that she didnt want to do the dancing so that plan fell through. I think a lot of the Irish are in the northern suburbs? We are the only Irish family in her school would you believe. I havent heard of any clubs for expats out this way but if you remember what it is called, that would be great.


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

Fiona46 said:


> Hi there, well I think a lot of the world's population has some Irish blood so it does count! Hubbie doing mainly civil work, did the domestic side of it when he first came here and found it too competitive so does little or none of it now. He is very busy thankfully. Works away sometimes which is hard, but thats life when your running a business. Considered sending our daughter to Irish dancing classes, firstly to get her acquainted with something Irish and secondly in the attempt to meet some Irish people. Unfortunately, she decided that she didnt want to do the dancing so that plan fell through. I think a lot of the Irish are in the northern suburbs? We are the only Irish family in her school would you believe. I havent heard of any clubs for expats out this way but if you remember what it is called, that would be great.


I think the club was called the WISE club, standing for Welsh,Irish,Scots and English but having looked online I couldn't find it. Whilst looking online I did come across the MELBOURNE IRISH BREKKIE CLUB. I have never heard of them before but the little I read on the internet said it was a club set up to bring folk together from back home, so it may be worth you looking it up on the net and giving them a call to see just what they do get up to. As to a lot of the Irish being in the Northern suburbs, I think it may well depend on their financial situation and where they have had friends or relatives living prior to them coming to Oz. I have met a lot in the SE suburbs so I don't think that there is a definate side of the city that folk are leaning towards. Try looking on line by googling various different things and I am sure you will find something, as I just did. I will keep trying to find out a bit more about what I thought was the WISE club and will let you know. For the record my paternal grandmother was Irish through and through so I probably have a bit more than a bit of Irish blood in me


----------



## Fiona46 (May 30, 2011)

my3152 said:


> I think the club was called the WISE club, standing for Welsh,Irish,Scots and English but having looked online I couldn't find it. Whilst looking online I did come across the MELBOURNE IRISH BREKKIE CLUB. I have never heard of them before but the little I read on the internet said it was a club set up to bring folk together from back home, so it may be worth you looking it up on the net and giving them a call to see just what they do get up to. As to a lot of the Irish being in the Northern suburbs, I think it may well depend on their financial situation and where they have had friends or relatives living prior to them coming to Oz. I have met a lot in the SE suburbs so I don't think that there is a definate side of the city that folk are leaning towards. Try looking on line by googling various different things and I am sure you will find something, as I just did. I will keep trying to find out a bit more about what I thought was the WISE club and will let you know. For the record my paternal grandmother was Irish through and through so I probably have a bit more than a bit of Irish blood in me


Thanks so much for all the info!! My husband informed me last night that we live in the Eastern suburbs not the SE surburbs!! So much for my geographical take on Melbourne!


----------



## Angel_07 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Cavanfamily 

Any update on your move?

We should be flying over in about 8 weeks, thats that timeframe they've given me on the visa process.


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

Angel_07 said:


> Hi Cavanfamily
> 
> Any update on your move?
> 
> We should be flying over in about 8 weeks, thats that timeframe they've given me on the visa process.


Hi, check you PM :ranger:


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi

We have been here for 3 years now and overall it has been good. We have been lucky enough with jobs and found the move has been the right move for us. My wife and I are both 30, we have 2 boys aged 4 and 6 months. We live in the South East of Melbourne in Lyndhurst. We both managed to avoid the city for work, I worked in Richmond when we first moved and it was taking to long to travel in and out for me. I was used to 10 mins drive and it was taking 1 hour plus!

There are a lot of Irish in Melbourne but all seem to be spread out, I have been told that Flemmington has a lot, Irish Bar etc. We looked into the GAA club close to us and been along to a function once, but need to get more involved with that. I also setup a facebook page for Irish Famalies in Melbourne, if you search you will find it, not allowed to link to other sites. there are only a few members and havent put any effort into it but plan to from now on.

There are enough Irish people/families around to have a good Irish community but there doesnt seem to be anything outside the CBD, which is normally young singles living and working in the city. it can be hard when you have kids to get out, even harder when you move country and dont have your normal babysitters! But if you are interested join the facebook group and we may be able to improve the Irish community in Melbourne.


----------



## paullee (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I am moving to Melbourne with my wife and 2 kids both boys 3 year old and 4 month old. I have work lined up and we just waiting on visa approval at minute. I will be working in Oakleigh and have been checking out places to live. It looks like a nice area I would appreciate any comments. 

Angel I hope everything worked out for ye.

Cavan family I hope you got sorted out with a job offer.

Would love to hear from you both.


----------



## maryrose (Nov 30, 2011)

Cavan family said:


> Hi there would luv to hear from families that have or that are going to move to OZ Melbourne area as we are hoping to be moving over by sept oct time, as my husband is out there at moment trying to find sponsorship so all is going good for him so far, we have two kids 4 and 6 months girl and boy, it's a big move for us but we so sick and fed up of ireland and want a better life for our two little ones.
> 
> It's a scary move we excited but very nervous too so would really love to hear from families that would be living in Melbourne. Hope to hear from some obe soon xxx


Hiya me and my husband looking to move to australia we live in northern ireland just wondering could you give me a bit of information on where do i start and what i need to do thanks mary


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

maryrose said:


> Hiya me and my husband looking to move to australia we live in northern ireland just wondering could you give me a bit of information on where do i start and what i need to do thanks mary


Hi Mary, 

If you haven't already done so please read through the sticky posts at the top of the forum - especially the one 'Thinking of Emigrating'

Cheers,
Karen


----------

